# Tritium Front Sight For a Governor?



## 1911 ADDICT (Oct 6, 2021)

I have been looking for a tritium front sight or fiber optic front sight my Governor for some time. I consider it a front sight gun. After calling all the manufacturers that I could find, it seems that none of them make one. I then called S&W to find a source. The nice lady sent me to the shop for an informed answer. I was told that S&W does not make a tritium front sight for my SS Governor but they do for the blued model. I then asked how much it was and would it fit my ss Gov. It was $66 but he said that it would not fit. I asked him why, but he didn't know. I ordered one anyway,but was told they had none in stock and didn't Know when they would. I Think I'll just have to keep using my orange painted front sight and black Sharpied rear. Any recomendations?.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

1911 ADDICT said:


> I have been looking for a tritium front sight or fiber optic front sight my Governor for some time. I consider it a front sight gun. After calling all the manufacturers that I could find, it seems that none of them make one. I then called S&W to find a source. The nice lady sent me to the shop for an informed answer. I was told that S&W does not make a tritium front sight for my SS Governor but they do for the blued model. I then asked how much it was and would it fit my ss Gov. *It was $66 but he said that it would not fit. I asked him why, but he didn't know.* I ordered one anyway,but was told they had none in stock and didn't Know when they would. I Think I'll just have to keep using my orange painted front sight and black Sharpied rear. Any recomendations?.


Indeed he doesn't know. I have a S&W Governor only it has a black PVD (Physical Vapor Deposition) finish and tritium front sight. They do not make a blued version. Except for the color of the finish both the black and S/S Governors are identical. I have no idea why they didn't use the same front sight on both guns? The sight is both drifted in and out. Unless you've worked on guns and have the proper tools you will have to have someone who does install the sight for you. It's not that hard and is about a 15 minute job from start to finish. But you don't want to risk marring up the barrel shroud.

*Smith and Wesson Governor's Review of Trijicon Smith & Wesson M&P Series SA37 Night Sights*
Could not be more pleased with this purchase and how much better it is than the stock front sight on the S&W Stainless Governor. Front sight is much more visible than the stock sight, could be self installed but felt more comfortable having a gunsmith install for $45. Fits S&W Governor Perfectly


----------



## 1911 ADDICT (Oct 6, 2021)

I also am pleased with my Gvernor. It turned up in the used handgun display case at my LGD. It took me about 5 min.to decide to buy it. Since I had nnever fired one,I looked for some ammo on my shelves to try it. Not knowing that it only shot 2 1/2" 410, I was disapointed to find that I only had 3". Good news was that I had plenty of 45 long Colt and 45ACP. My dealer gave me a stack of moon clips so I went to the club which is very close, WOW was that little short barrel accurate. The kick was very mild compared to my expectaions. Next was the problem of finding 2 1/2" 410s. Finally found some #9s and a couple of boxes of Winchester Defender. Perfect gun for my pickup console loaded with 3 45LC and 3 Defenders with spares. The reason that I have'nt looked for replacements from other guns is that the dovetail and heighth dimensions are so critical and I don't want to waste a lot of time and money trying them. Thanks for the reply. Only problem I have now is primer shortage. I was shooting a lot of ammo each week, but now I need to hang on to a lot of it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

1911 ADDICT said:


> I also am pleased with my Gvernor. It turned up in the used handgun display case at my LGD. It took me about 5 min.to decide to buy it. Since I had nnever fired one,I looked for some ammo on my shelves to try it. Not knowing that it only shot 2 1/2" 410, I was disapointed to find that I only had 3". Good news was that I had plenty of 45 long Colt and 45ACP. My dealer gave me a stack of moon clips so I went to the club which is very close, WOW was that little short barrel accurate. The kick was very mild compared to my expectaions. Next was the problem of finding 2 1/2" 410s. Finally found some #9s and a couple of boxes of Winchester Defender. Perfect gun for my pickup console loaded with 3 45LC and 3 Defenders with spares. *The reason that I have'nt looked for replacements from other guns is that the dovetail and heighth dimensions are so critical and I don't want to waste a lot of time and money trying them.* Thanks for the reply. Only problem I have now is primer shortage. I was shooting a lot of ammo each week, but now I need to hang on to a lot of it.


Indeed you're 100% correct. Mine was an impulse buy too, I just hadda' have it, it's a pretty versatile gun. Very well made and has a great trigger in both double and single action. For a gun of it's size it's not that heavy. When loaded with 000 buck it's one intimidating son of a bitch too. There were times when I carried shot loads in a .44 Magnum while out in the desert. But a 410 is so much better especially in a gun that's as light as the Governor. I don't go out looking to kill snakes and prefer to leave them alone. I'd rather back off and let them go about their merry way. But you never know?

I've been stocking up on ammo for quite some time, well before all of this bullshit started. It's gotten to the point where my local gun store will only sell to its regular customers and those that buy a gun. Even then their supply is pretty low. I used to reload and still have a lot of components. The manager of the store offered to buy them. But I think that I'm just going to hang on to them.


----------

